# Motorex R-34 WANTED!!!



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

I know that there are a few people who own Motorex legalized R-34 GTR's in the United States. If you any of you are one of them, and you think you might want to sell, please e-mail me! I'm a serious buyer in search of an already legalized R-34, since Motorex is currently unable to import R-34's due to EPA stupidity. 

[email protected] 

Thanks!


----------



## Mad_maks (May 29, 2003)

How much you willing to pay?
Check this out... www.cardomain.com/id/mad_maks

For the right price, anythings possible.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Guess this guy isn't serious ey Max?*

heh He hasnt replied since May.... maybe he found one already...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I know a guy that has one, but I don't think it's for sale....


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

I just hadn't replied since it took FOREVER for someone to resond to this. I hadn't checked in a while. 

Still looking, sadly....


----------



## BUCKY (Jan 7, 2009)

*i know i might be bringing an old post back up but i have an R34 GTR from motorex for sale.*


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

thats a 6yr old bump... good luck with the sale though


----------

